# Hi brothers



## Damen i tower (Oct 10, 2019)

I’m new on here my user name isnt real but puzzling. I was raised in a northern state. It’s called Less than 100. I was invited to the desert but didn’t make it. Maybe one day


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Damen i tower (Oct 10, 2019)

Grandpa claims he never finished. He’s famous words was loose lips sinks ships. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Oct 10, 2019)

I invite you to make an actual introduction thread so we can get to know you and join the discussion.  It is also understandable if you want to keep your anonymity as some jurisdictions frown on online participation.  I'm just not sure that opening with riddles is the best way to go about making friends here.  Either way, welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Damen i tower (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey winter not trying to be mysterious lol just validating my self. Thanks for the reply. Appreciate the welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Oct 10, 2019)

You know the problem with riddles? Those you are asking need to be motivated to try and answer them.


----------



## Damen i tower (Oct 10, 2019)

You guys you are right sorry if I came on to strong. I’ll tone the convo down. Hope all is well out there


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Damen i tower (Oct 10, 2019)

Haha like the pic reference David 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Oct 10, 2019)

Damen i tower said:


> You guys you are right sorry if I came on to strong. I’ll tone the convo down. Hope all is well out there
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



No need apologize. Look at it this way.  Are any of your posts what you would say to a Brother the first time you met them at a social function?


----------



## Damen i tower (Oct 10, 2019)

Nope winter your right, first time on a app like this. My bad


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Damen i tower (Oct 10, 2019)

Out side a lodge in a app forum, what’s the proper way? I don’t wana offend anyone else?


----------



## David612 (Oct 11, 2019)

It’s all good mate- you do you, just be advised being a Masonic forum we get our fair share of folk spouting all kinds of jibber jabber, I doubt you have offended anyone.


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 11, 2019)

David612 said:


> It’s all good mate- you do you, just be advised being a Masonic forum we get our fair share of folk spouting all kinds of jibber jabber, I doubt you have offended anyone.


Ha ha not offended but downright confused. It was confirmed jibber jabber this side of the pond


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 11, 2019)

Damen i tower said:


> Hey winter not trying to be mysterious lol just validating my self.



The work is not the same and varies from Grand Lodge to Grand Lodge. What one would say to validate themselves under one might not be understood under another...

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 11, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

